# New to the idea



## Bphste1 (Sep 17, 2020)

Well I am new to freemasons. Well actually I am just waiting to be approved hopefully to join the Van Wert, OH lodge. I am trying to learn as much as I can. 
I have been looking into the freemasons for years just finally decided to take the plunge. 
So any info that I can get would be great. I have looked around to find info on my particular local lodge but having a very difficult time finding anything. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 17, 2020)

https://oh.grandview.systems/public_lodges/landing_page


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 18, 2020)

My usual advice to guys in your position is to have a look on Ebay or abebooks to see if your prospective Grand Lodge has a published history. Leave everything else to the proper system which is going through the degree ceremonies which will be delivered to you by your prospective Lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 18, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. I don't know about info about the lodge you petitioned but these forums are loaded with Masonic info.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 29, 2020)

Freemasonry is a process way beyond getting your degrees and takes a while to get a handle of.
Congrats on applying and I wish you every success in your journey to become a Freemason. It's not easy. I'm still trying after almost 20 years after being initiated... but I feel like I am slowly coming along  .. and it's been a lovely journey despite bumps in the road.


----------



## Bphste1 (Oct 6, 2020)

Bloke said:


> Freemasonry is a process way beyond getting your degrees and takes a while to get a handle of.
> Congrats on applying and I wish you every success in your journey to become a Freemason. It's not easy. I'm still trying after almost 20 years after being initiated... but I feel like I am slowly coming along  .. and it's been a lovely journey despite bumps in the road.




I appreciate it. I am becoming an entered apprentice this Thursday. Very excited to join the brotherhood.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 13, 2020)

Bphste1 said:


> I appreciate it. I am becoming an entered apprentice this Thursday. Very excited to join the brotherhood.


Is it Thursday yet ?


----------



## Bphste1 (Oct 13, 2020)

Bloke said:


> Is it Thursday yet ?



Yes, I am an entered apprentice and will be starting the proficiency next Monday the 19th.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 13, 2020)

Bphste1 said:


> Yes, I am an entered apprentice and will be starting the proficiency next Monday the 19th.


BROTHER !


Congrats and I wish you a long, happy and productive time in Freemasonry.


----------



## Bphste1 (Oct 13, 2020)

Bloke said:


> BROTHER !
> 
> 
> Congrats and I wish you a long, happy and productive time in Freemasonry.



Thank you. I am excited for my journey of learning and not only improving myself but helping my brothers and family to become better people as well.


----------



## Ross Thompson (Oct 20, 2020)

Congrats brother! Be diligent with your proficiency studies, have an open mind to the text any your mentor, there is a lot of information to be gleaned in the allegories of the degree work.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 27, 2020)

Welcome Brother to the Grand Lodge of Ohio.  Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Bphste1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Ross Thompson said:


> Congrats brother! Be diligent with your proficiency studies, have an open mind to the text any your mentor, there is a lot of information to be gleaned in the allegories of the degree work.




I am learning more and more. It is just a lot harder to memorize the lines than it was when I was a kid trying to memorize lines for skits or plays that I was in back then. But I am getting there. Reading everyday. 
I know repetition will help.


----------



## Bphste1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Welcome Brother to the Grand Lodge of Ohio.  Enjoy your journey.




Thank you. I will definitely do my part of the enjoyment.


----------



## Ross Thompson (Oct 31, 2020)

Bphste1 said:


> I am learning more and more. It is just a lot harder to memorize the lines than it was when I was a kid trying to memorize lines for skits or plays that I was in back then. But I am getting there. Reading everyday.
> I know repetition will help.



Yes the memory does become harder with age, but you'll hold on you it longer. When I do memory work with a brother, I go until he stumbles then start over at the beginning. This seems harsh, but reinforces the work he's already committed to memory.

You're working your ashlar, it's about perseverance and endurance.


----------

